# extra lights for night enduro



## enduro-gwent (Nov 6, 2008)

hi

im looking to fit extra lights to my enduro bike. ive bought 2 ultrafire wf-501b 's from dx (should give me about 500lm hopefully) and am going to machine a mount to suit . it says in their write up that i can use either an 18650 or 2 x cr123a . can anyone tell me what would be best to use i.e will i get full power from the 18650 and how long will the juice last . also ive heard that the cr123a 's are a bit volitile lol 

i dont really want to play with bike 12v system yet but may look to build a rig sometime in the future , see how this goes first 

thanks 
stuart


----------

